# Whats your favorite webcomic?



## Iceeat (Jul 10, 2015)

Mine is probably VG Cats and Blindsprings

http://www.blindsprings.com/

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 10, 2015)

Beyond the Western Deep
VIBE
Lackadaisy
Bird Boy
Three Panel
Nature of Nature's Art
Monster's Garden


----------



## Nobel (Jul 11, 2015)

I haven't read a comic since 2010 so I cant say I have a favorite. Any suggestions other than the ones you listed ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2015)

The only one I read is this. http://lucy.comicsbreak.com/


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jul 11, 2015)

Housepets!

http://www.housepetscomic.com


----------



## Getta (Jul 13, 2015)

Nobel said:


> I haven't read a comic since 2010 so I cant say I have a favorite. Any suggestions other than the ones you listed ?


If you're a fan of sci-fi horror featuring cursed artifacts, murderous cultists and shambling cybernetic horrors then might I suggest "The Sprawl"?

The comic is NSFW due to nudity and violence. It's not a porn comic per-se, but it's very much in the vein of 70's punk comics like Heavy Metal magazine. The first 61 page chapter is already complete. The second chapter is 60 pages and will be wrapping up by the end of August.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 13, 2015)

Order of the stick. Been a fan forever. If you love D&D or tabletop RPGs in general then this comic is for you
http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0001.html


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 13, 2015)

I haven't read very many webcomics, but the ones I have read and enjoyed were Housepets! and Simon & Freddy.


----------



## Bree_Vixen (Jul 20, 2015)

I really enjoyed Jay Naylor's Better Days and Original Life comics. It was witty, clever, fun and just a hint of sexy and all the ups and downs and comedic gold that goes with it. 

There's also of course Lackadaisy by Tracy Butler, with it's amazing attention to detail and color, and the characters are fun and memorable.


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 22, 2015)

Big fan of Spinnerette, peter is the wolf, and Weregeeks


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 22, 2015)

Nerfnow Dota 2 comic
World of Warcraft - Teh Gladiator


----------



## DrGravitas (Jul 23, 2015)

Definitely Freefall


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Jul 23, 2015)

shiet there are too many to list, i love them all. 

sandra and woo

housepets

ravenwolf <- underated

sword and sausage

and mynarskiforest

yea those are the good ones


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 23, 2015)

Zoophobia !
Dat sexy foxbutt <3


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 4, 2015)

just read this one and it hit me right in the feels... 

https://u18chan.com/board/u18chan/gc/topic/1053430#1053430

[sorry if it is offensive remove it if it is please i don't want to offend anyone]


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Aug 4, 2015)

http://inhuman-comic.com/


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 6, 2015)

anything by Zeta-haru is amazing


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 6, 2015)

just finished the last of the circles comic series... it's heart breaking but i genuinely have not read something as captivating as that before.


----------



## Luca (Aug 7, 2015)

Can't go wrong with the good old Perry Bible Fellowship. Funfact: They coined the term weeaboo long before it was an anime thing.





An old joke from a dead K.C Green comic


----------



## FuzzyFoe (Aug 13, 2015)

I really like Beyond the Canopy.

I think this comic deserves more attention than it gets. The art is really cute, and the protagonist is half plant half person. It has some furry characters as well.


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Oct 21, 2016)

I hope this isn't too much of a necropost, but I wanted to add one: "How To Be A Werewolf" (How to be a Werewolf), which is more 'werewolves who are sometimes furry' than strictly a 'Furry comic', but it really tickles my old-school Werewolf: the Apocalypse switch (which is where Twopaw got his start, many moons ago) and the art's a blast either way.

I'd add Graveyard Greg's 'Carpe Diem', but I don't think it's updated in a very long time now; I don't know if Greg's given up on it but it still seems to be on semi-hiatus. ...yeah, just checked. The last full page I could find was September 2012, text-only in Google's cached search archives. The root site itself has been plugging on-site 404 errors in the last few days I've been checking it. (http://cdcomic.com/category/comic/page/51/)

-2Paw.


----------



## brian577 (Oct 23, 2016)

Savestate
www.savestatecomic.com
Space Pawdyssey
spacepawdyssey.visualvoodoo.ca: Space Pawdyssey – Misfits in Space


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 23, 2016)

TwoKinds
Faux Pas
Las Lindas
Bear Nuts
Scandinavia and the World


----------



## Prostapheresys (Nov 5, 2016)

Here's my list:
Skin Deep (an old but still going classic)
Books & Dragons (funny moments and cliff-hangers at every turn!)
B.I.B.L.E. - Basic Instructions Befere Leaving Earth (can you guess how the afterlife really is?)


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 5, 2016)

Scalie Schoolie - a monster girl webcomic about the quirky lives of several high-school lizard folk girls, and some school faculty of an all-girls school (as TVTropes puts it, lol). While premise sounds like some kind of amateurish fantasy/sci-fi epic or slice-of-life fanservice-fest (which is a common situation with many furry webcomics, especially more popular ones), in reality it's unlike anything else out there - a sarcastic and self-deprecating comic with lots of subversive humor, clever wordplay, and total disregard of the fourth wall. Character designs here are fantastic too - no pose or face is the same, and everything is very colorful and expressive, with the way everything's drawn sometimes being more funny than the actual punchline of the strip. It's one of those webcomics I usually recommend as a prime example of top-notch visual design in the medium, along with Lackadaisy, and it's still very unique and funny without taking that in regard. Can't recommend it more, check it out, pals!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)

Love the Frisky Ferals series.
Also stumbled across this gem lately, still ongoing.  Not really into the vampire aspect, but the newt character is adorable in every panel. And really everything just works. And well drawn.
e621.net: Pool: Symbiotic Relationship


----------

